
Jewish groups decry Black Lives Matter platform’s view on Israel (2016) - rbecker
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/acts-of-faith/wp/2016/08/05/jewish-groups-decry-black-lives-matter-platforms-view-on-israel/
======
onyva
Wow. To be honest it’s actually Holocaust survivors who had “so much to teach
the world about making sure that voices are heard” but the Israeli voice, in
that respect, was rather absent. Not only Israel’s criminal treatment of the
Palestinians, but also it’s indifference to the persecution of Muslims in
China and Myanmar. Even worse, Israel’s implied support of trump
administration policies, presumably written by a “Jewish”* white supremacist
in Stephen Miller.

* By Jewish I mean Eastern European, and not an ethnic jew.

